
Show HN: Astronaut experience map for Blue Origin's spaceflight program - andiey
http://andrealyip.com/experience-design/mapping-the-new-shepard-astronaut-experience.html
======
andiey
Hi -- Sharing an Astronaut experience map I created using available data about
Blue Origin's spaceflight program.

I welcome your feedback. The astronaut experience is a area that doesn't get
as much attention in the industry (tech is the priority right now). I'd also
love to collaborate with space companies out there who are interested in
building out human experiences in outer space, so if you know folks who are
interested, please say hi. Thanks :)

